# San Jose/Fresno/Fremont



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey, just wondering where you guys race at on the weekends, most of san jose got busted. People travel to Tracy but thats as far as i know.


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

things in Fresno is pretty much dead. Now and days people just go and hang out, not much racing going on. Only slow ass honduhs and sticker covered ricers.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

san jose is dead. i havent been to the runs in about six months.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh i know what you mean, it used to be fun as hell on the weekends now it isnt.


----------



## HyperB13SE-R (Feb 13, 2003)

How about a Bay Area meet? Anyone down? Someone put this together? I'm down...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

HyperB13SE-R said:


> *How about a Bay Area meet? Anyone down? Someone put this together? I'm down... *


Yo "G" check out this thread for a Santa Cruz meet 3/15.....hope to see you there.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15763


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

qinsac said:


> *Yo "G" check out this thread for a Santa Cruz meet 3/15.....hope to see you there.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15763 *


i'm going to this for sure, so if anyone from san jose area(408) wants to roll up there as a group, i'd be down.


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

There are still runs in PRz, if you guys want more info...go to Torquespeed.net....there is a NorCal section. You can talk to them about weekend or weekday runs.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

i hit up tracy everyweek pretty coo. reminds me of san ho's good ole days


----------

